# Clive Cussler



## e.Blackstar (Oct 24, 2005)

Has anyone read anything by Clive Cussler? What did you think of it?


I've read a handful of his books, including Sahara, Raise the Titanic, and Valhalla Rising. I liked them pretty well...

Sorry, but I have to skip out now...class is over (I'm at school.) I'll come back with some more opnions on what I've read later.

Anyone else?


----------



## Eglantine (Oct 25, 2005)

I love Mr. Cussler's Dirk Pitt stories (still struggling a bit with that upstart Kurt Austin) - we tend to grab them off the paperback rack at first sight. 
I thought Sahara was a masterpiece -- and then the movie guys ravaged it! 

OK - I can stretch Matthew McConaghy (how DO you spell that?) to fit Dirk Pitt's character, but Steve Zahn as Al??? What were they thinking??

Do I own the DVD? - yeah, ok - I confess. I saw it in the theatre, ranted for 6 months and then bought the DVD the day it came out. It's still a great story - even though it lost so much in translation!


----------



## Walter (Oct 28, 2005)

I've read one or two...

_The Sea Hunter, Sahara, Flood Tide, Pacific Vortex, Inca Gold, Raise the Titanic, Iceberg, Vixen03, Deep Six, Cyclops, Night Probe, The Mediterranean Caper..._

It seems there was a time I liked those books 

Must've been somewhen after Jules Verne and the Hornblower series...


----------

